# Britax Parkway Booster



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I just ordered one of these for DS last night. I'm new to carseat safety so I won't even mention the crappy seat I've had him in.







: .... but this looked very safe and comfortable and age appropriate (DS will be 6 in November). Anyone else have a child in this seat?
When #2 finally comes around I'll definitely be doing Britax in our main car and the Fisher Price Safe Voyage for DH's car (occasional use). This forum has been very eye opening and I'm glad that MDC now has it!


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

better get the fisher price sooner rather than later. I heard they were discontinued.

Denise


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cutekid* 
better get the fisher price sooner rather than later. I heard they were discontinued.

Denise

REALLY? Oh that would make me very cranky as I'm not even pregnant yet, and I don't really like to buy things until I"m actually pregnant, kind of superstitious that way.....anyone else hear this?


----------



## Papooses (Dec 20, 2006)

The Parkway is my 5 year old's spare booster -- usually her friends use it since we have the folding Compass B510 for travel & her primary seat is the Husky/Regent









Britax does perform side impact crash testing on the Parkway & I like that it fits tight squeezes better than most boosters + it's easy for other adults to use correctly in my absence ... although Leila usually tells them to back off because she's totally capable herself & knowing how much exposure she has had to Child Passenger Safety materials, I actually trust her to use it properly more than I do other adults







: She actually demanded that her PreK teacher last year let her lead a lesson on proper booster use when I had to leave the B510 at school for Grandma to pick her up, LOL!

For more detailed info on everything carseat safety, I suggest checking out www.car-seat.org


----------



## Cullens_Girl (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cutekid* 
better get the fisher price sooner rather than later. I heard they were discontinued.

Denise

They were discontinued? WHAH! I was going to order two as back-up seats...


----------



## stacim (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cutekid* 
better get the fisher price sooner rather than later. I heard they were discontinued.

Denise

Maybe that means someone will have them discounted. Just trying to look for the silver lining.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amydoula* 
I just ordered one of these for DS last night. I'm new to carseat safety so I won't even mention the crappy seat I've had him in.







: .... but this looked very safe and comfortable and age appropriate (DS will be 6 in November). Anyone else have a child in this seat?
When #2 finally comes around I'll definitely be doing Britax in our main car and the Fisher Price Safe Voyage for DH's car (occasional use). This forum has been very eye opening and I'm glad that MDC now has it!

We have 2 Parkways (ds 8 and dd5) in our van in the 3rd row. The one thing that I will say about them that I don't really care for when used with a taller (53") child is the the headrest can block some of your view. Not a problem for dd yet. I tried the seat in my mom's new G6, and even though the G6 back seats are very tall, I still was uncomfortable with how much of mom's view would be blocked when using it.

HTH!

Staci


----------



## Katerz2u (Jul 14, 2006)

Well I dont really know if you would say that the FP are "discontinued" because people are still getting new date of manufactures on them, however they are not being sold in stores anymore, only online. I dont think they will be in production for much longer though. You can sometimes find them at Burlington Baby Depo on clearance for $99 but check the DOM!


----------

